# New design gas cans!



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Help bring me up to date....

Who now legislates and governs gas can design....???


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Help bring me up to date....
> 
> Who now legislates and governs gas can design....???


EPA. New designs are supposed to reduce the hydrocarbon evaporative emissions.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

The new requirement from the EPA (actually been a requirement for several years) is to reduce spills and fumes escaping into the air. I am fine with regulations to protect the air, but this particular gas can design sucks. Maybe some are better. IDK.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a small plastic gas can with a simple spout that has a cap that fits over the end. The cap is attached with a plastic tether. It has worked perfect for many years. I bought one of the cans with the spout you pictured and spilled gas all over when the spout failed to snap close. I bet that spill produced 10x the fumes that my little can has produced in 10+ years. 

I always wonder who designs these things and who reviews them before production.

Bud


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Bud9051 said:


> I have a small plastic gas can with a simple spout that has a cap that fits over the end. The cap is attached with a plastic tether. It has worked perfect for many years. I bought one of the cans with the spout you pictured and spilled gas all over when the spout failed to snap close. I bet that spill produced 10x the fumes that my little can has produced in 10+ years.
> 
> *I always wonder who designs these things and who reviews them before production*.
> 
> Bud


Our illustrious beauracracy... da ya think anyone walked out to a car and tried it.

I wonder how much we (taxpayers) spent on this new design....

(I wonder if there is a gas can manufacturers lobby in play here.)


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is a solution.
https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Spout-Deluxe-Hi-Flo-Extension/dp/B00YP3YTXM/ref=lp_9023186011_1_2?srs=9023186011&ie=UTF8&qid=1526225032&sr=8-2
It's also available at tractor supply. Maybe available at other retailers as well.

Amazon also sells spout kits for the pre-2009 gas cans. So if you have an old can with a broken/missing spout, you can get the old can back in service.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Our illustrious beauracracy... da ya think anyone walked out to a car and tried it.
> 
> I wonder how much we (taxpayers) spent on this new design....
> 
> (I wonder if there is a gas can manufacturers lobby in play here.)


It seems like such a simple thing to design. The cap threads that caught on the fill funnel internal closure just makes me shake my head. The fact that you can't fully empty the can makes me want to throw the can down the street. Just...a couple of stupid mistakes.

Hey, I am fine with lowering air pollurion, but redesigning a gas can shouldn't be that hard. It is almost like somebody wanted to eff it up out of spite.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Stay away from the Harbor Frieght brand



I have a 2 gallon HF gas can and of all my new type cans - it's my favorite. The spout broke right soon after I got it and now all you have to do is lift off the top half of the spout and pour out of the bottom half of the spout, no fiddling with the release to get the gas to flow.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I chucked all those "hi tech" gas cans for a simple racing fuel jug.










The flexible hose makes fueling equipment practically spill proof. The air vent means there is no burping of the jug.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Oso954 said:


> Here is a solution.
> https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-...?srs=9023186011&ie=UTF8&qid=1526225032&sr=8-2
> It's also available at tractor supply. Maybe available at other retailers as well.
> 
> Amazon also sells spout kits for the pre-2009 gas cans. So if you have an old can with a broken/missing spout, you can get the old can back in service.



Not a solution because it still has threaded end that will catch on OP filler neck flap.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Finding a GOOD gas can is act of god. 
I do have two cans with angled solid spout. Different design each. They are to be angled indeed to empty can completely.
I have good success with 5 gal cans that have flexible long spout with air tube. Siphon. They were made in Canada and the only problem is they do not have 2nd handle at the bottom somewhere. 5 gal is heavy, so two hands needed to hold it in place and move as gas goes in. 
You have to enter into over $30 a pop price range to get good 5 gal can. 

I also wanted to tell a real life story. I met a fella once that went with us to Sverdlovsk, to buy a car. They were much cheaper there then. As we didn't have time to second driver for him to drive it back - 3200 km - he took on the trip by himself. He left and disappeared. Police started investigation and around few weeks later they determined him dead. He fell asleep and came off the FWY. Car flipped and caught fire. Police said that by itself, he would have survived. Problem was, he had half empty can of gas in the trunk and fumes in it exploded and entire vehicle burnt down. They identified him by dentures.
That said, I NEVER drive with can of gas in my cars. The ONLY time I do this is 1 gal of gas/oil mix for trimmer, when I go to my rental 5 miles away, and that can is in truck bed. NEVER inside.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

[QUOTEl.

Amazon also sells spout kits for the pre-2009 gas cans. So if you have an old can with a broken/missing spout, you can get the old can back in service.[/QUOTE]

My local Honda/Chainsaw shop has a similar spout. Works great. 

Can someone explain how we have to buy a POS can that leaks, but we can buy just the spout that does not leak.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree those idiotic safety cans are worthless and more dangerous than a open spout.
A few weeks ago I was filling the tractor with diesel from a full 5 gal can and naturally the plunger stuck. Eventually wound up removing the spout all together and using a funnel, but not before I had fuel all over the floor, the tractor and me.

On my smaller cans I have been replacing with this model. They work good, fuel only empties when you push the button with your thumb.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> I have a small plastic gas can with a simple spout that has a cap that fits over the end. The cap is attached with a plastic tether. It has worked perfect for many years. I bought one of the cans with the spout you pictured and spilled gas all over when the spout failed to snap close. I bet that spill produced 10x the fumes that my little can has produced in 10+ years.
> 
> I always wonder who designs these things and who reviews them before production.
> 
> Bud



I spilled tons of gas every time I used one of those new spouts. Now I completely remove the spout and pour it straight out of the can. I spill about the same amount but empty the can in seconds instead of a half hour.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

The messed up part of this is we are having to deal with all these idiotic "government approved" devices all because a few idiots hurt themselves because they were to stupid to follow some simple directions on the Blitz gas cans.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

The newer design green B&S spouts seem to work pretty well and seal good. I use a 2 gallon funnel on my tractor that locks in the cap tabs and has a debris screen built in. That way I can use a Jerry Can with a wide mouth to fill it.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I have three different of the new designs, and I hate them all. To pour I take it all off and use a big funnel. I've looked at the retrofit kits on the internet, but I don't see how they can work because every can I have has different threads. 

In the end, more gas is getting spilled.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

ChuckF. said:


> I have three different of the new designs, and I hate them all. To pour I take it all off and use a big funnel. I've looked at the retrofit kits on the internet, but I don't see how they can work because every can I have has different threads.
> 
> In the end, more gas is getting spilled.


I usually found I got more fuel on the ground, side of the van and me than was warrented. The government fool never had to fuel anything with the new style can. 

To 
ChuckF, the hose kits I have, have different threads/adaptors that seem to fit all my cans.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

With the exception of an old can rusting out, I never spilled any gas with the old type cans ..... but it happens a lot with the new type cans 


I also use a funnel and no spout when filling my tractor. My large funnel also came with a screen but it kept coming loose and I was afraid it would end up in the tank so I removed it.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Follow up: this design will not work to put gas in a car. See video.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

BTW, the EPA didn't desiggn this can. The EPA puts out specs the new can has to meet and approves the design based on if it meets those specs. I am sure this can meets the air pollution specs, but it is useless for its core function: putting gas in a car. Some private firm designed it just to meet the EPA specs. Sigh.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Bigplanz said:


> I am not a fan of the new design required for gas cans. Or, maybe just this specific model. Maybe other brands work better. Stay away from the Harbor Frieght brand though. Video explains why.
> 
> I have no problem with reducing gas spills and fumes, but this particular design blows.
> 
> https://youtu.be/DuwC2nC58tM


Don't know which I hate more, that bad design or the video that takes
5 minutes and 46 seconds to show 20 seconds of information!
Could he talk any freakin slower! argghh


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

CodeMatters said:


> Don't know which I hate more, that bad design or the video that takes
> 5 minutes and 46 seconds to show 20 seconds of information!
> Could he talk any freakin slower! argghh


I’m finding that more and more on YouTube. I can’t watch any more YouTube videos done by so-called trade professionals or diyers. They drone on way too much and a lot of them seem to be a few fries short of a happy meal.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

I wonder if Canada is forced to use these shltty spouts too?


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

BIG Johnson said:


> I wonder if Canada is forced to use these shltty spouts too?


Not that I've seen but haven't bought a gas can in 10-20 years.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I googled Canadian Tire gas can. They sell one post-2009 type can and spout. The rest are pre-2009 types with vent on the can and no frills spout.

Something to remember on the next trip to Canada.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

CodeMatters said:


> Don't know which I hate more, that bad design or the video that takes
> 5 minutes and 46 seconds to show 20 seconds of information!
> Could he talk any freakin slower! argghh


Then don't push the button, circled in blue.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Could he talk any freakin slower! argghh


And I thought we talked slow in the South. This guy takes the cake.


----------

